# NEVER buy tattooed fish!



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

i have seen so many videos on youtube saying that it doesnt hurt the fish... that it doesnt hurt the fish because they dont have nerves on their skin like humans do.Dont they know it shortens the fish's life span, it hurts them and finally it should be ILLEGAL!Cant we just admire natures creation and not spoil it with such humaine tortue!:admin::admin::admin::admin::admin::admin:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I believe it is illegal in CA. That's like the only benefit from the environmentalists, but at least they're sorta helping. In that one way.... Tattooed fish often have health problems. I would never buy them.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

im in the uk so i dont know if we get tattooed fish.


----------



## Maine_Fish (Apr 7, 2012)

I've seen these tattooed fish at a chain of local pet stores (Pet Life, formerly Kennel Shop). Forgive my ignorance...how exactly do they tattoo fish?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The stick a needle into the fish and inject dye. Very stressful for the fish and a good chance of infection. Fish are vertebrates, they itch and scratch & they feel it when another fish takes a bite, I've seen it. 

Unless they can prove a humane method, you should advise them not to stock them and never buy them.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

i dont think they actually use a sharp needle i think they use a blunt one a stab it in.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm sure it starts out sharp. But they used the same needle for hundreds of fish, so it won't stay sharp and its a great way to get a fish sick.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

still how could someone be so mean?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

$. If 15 seconds work can double the value of a fish, they are going to do it. They may even use an anesthetic as you can stick a still fish faster. 

What i don't get is why people want crude graphics on a fish. You can stick heart stickers on every surface in your house, why do you need a heart on a fish?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hey......i have 2 tattoos and somebody wants me.....but i don't know why......and ashe won't tell me....lol.

don't buy tatooed fish or dyed fish or intentionally deformed fish or interbred fish...
no flowerhorns...no blood parrots or any other color parrots...no balloon mollies or rams or other balloon types...no crossed species fish either...


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

are albino gups ok?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Albinos generally have poor eyesight compared to dark-eyed fish. Be prepared to keep them alone, feed more and clean the tank more and for them to grow more slowly and you may different lighting.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

i think my males have x-ray vision they're always after the females.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The best way to put a stop to this is not just to not buy them, but to tell the petshop clerks that you will not patronize their stores if they carry them. Believe me, the competition is tough and the profits are razor-thin, so losing customers is the last thing they want to do.


----------



## fishrawesome123 (Aug 16, 2012)

Its so messed up that the tattoo fish just admire the fish for what they are.


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

agreed if you want an animal custom made try build-a-bear leave real animals out of it


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

i stil dont know why these people mess with nature?nature will just turn round and bite them in the bum one day.:admin:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

because some humans just think they are smarter than God...


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

im just going to say this but how would they feel if we grabbed hold of them (the person) and started to make a tattoo on them.


----------



## kyleeDupper (Oct 27, 2013)

I have had tattoo fish and one of them had babies ( they all died ) but after that the tattoo fish died they don't live for a long time because of the tattoo ink, I think it's mean to literally tattoo a fish 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

